# anyone care to share any deep drop numbers



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

im thinking about heading out here in the next couple of days to bottom fish a little. i have quite a few decent numbers around the edge, but i was wanting to go a little deeper. i know im going out on a limb here but if anyone has any deep numbers theyd like to share it would be appriciated or we could trade some.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

reel feisty posted somea little while back. He is known to have some really decent numbers. I have been with him along with a bunch of people here and got into some fish.....just search on reel feisty and you will/should have what you need

Good luck


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*From James last year*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #335570; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">29-50.043 87-19.112 [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #335570; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>
29-50.210 87-18.890 <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>
29-50.322 87-18.975 <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>
29-50.358 87-18.220[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #335570; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #335570; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*From James this year<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #335570; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-50.201 87-19.111 <o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-50.166 87-18.998<o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-50.154 87-18.961<o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-50.948 87-18.154<o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-50.953 87-18.126<o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-53.500 87-14.200<o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-54.697 87-12.668<o></o>*

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">*29-54.716 87-12.610<o></o>*


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Any deep-droppers that run out of Paname City? It's a lot longer run for me to get to 400+, so just curious if anyone runs from PC and what your gameplan normally is? Do you run south and fish ~400+ after edge, or over to Spur, etc?

Thanks for any info,

Randy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *handfull (12/19/2009)*Any deep-droppers that run out of Paname City? It's a lot longer run for me to get to 400+, so just curious if anyone runs from PC and what your gameplan normally is? Do you run south and fish ~400+ after edge, or over to Spur, etc?
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> 
> Randy


Not too bad from there. About 45 miles.....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

For deep drop numbers or what i call deep drop head 60-68 miles sw from pensacola close to the mp255 get in 700-1000 foot watch the machine close remember the slightest of change is bottom drop 3-6 hook rigs down and bring up groupers and tilefish. Thats it and of course boat position and bait make the whole diffrence . Just remember deep drop number are guarded with peoples lives so a good set of numbers are not going to be givin out .Fill up the boat make a long boat ride and find your own honey hole, not one that someone elsewho hasalready fished plus the reward is so much better finding your own spot.

TIM


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

As recess said go look around and see what you come up with. The only way to get a good deep drop book from most people is pry from their cold dead hands


----------



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys!! we put the boat in sunday morning around 4. we backed the boat off the trailer and the steering wheel was just free spooling. one of the seals in the hydrolic helm went out. boats in the shop and we are planning another trip for after christmas. ill post some pics as soon as we get back.:reallycrying


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a similar problem like that one time and after talking to my mechanic buddy he told me its easy to fix. You can buy the kit at west marine or a marine shop that comes with the special tool you need and it also comes with instructions all for about $120. A lot less than the 95/hour for 2 hours and then the parts, shop supplies,ETC ETC ETC. :boo As you could prolly tell I cant stand those guys sometimes. Seems like they should work for the senate, the way they screw you out of your money!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *neptuna (12/25/2009)*thanks for all the help guys!! we put the boat in sunday morning around 4. we backed the boat off the trailer and the steering wheel was just free spooling. one of the seals in the hydrolic helm went out. boats in the shop and we are planning another trip for after christmas. ill post some pics as soon as we get back.:reallycrying


If you had only known about the leak prior to ever turning the wheel, all you had to do was fill the reservoir back up and you could have gone on about your day. Once you turn that wheel and suck air into the line, you would have had to purge the whole system.

I put a post up about 8-10 months ago about how you CAN fix your own helm unit, as long as you get the right seal kit...


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/7/2010)*Once you turn that wheel and suck air into the line, you would have had to purge the whole system.




An easy way to purge a system, especially if you are by yourself, is to loosen both of the nipples back on the piston. Then connect the two of the them with a piece of hose from nipple to nipple.



This makes the system open/continous and then you can stand at the them and purge it. You just keep spinning the wheel one way or another, but once you start going one direction, thats it, you have to keep going in that direction. Then you just have to keep the helm full as the air purges out. If you let it get down then it will suck an air bubble and you have to go all the way around again to get it out. 



Once you have it full, tighten back down the nipples and remove the tube.



A lot of builders have a machine to do this, but its easy enough to do by hand.


----------

